
Ask HN: Translation Service to Recommend? - iracic
Google Translate alike, REST API, low volume (~200 characters), low frequency (50&#x2F;hour), reliable, not too stringent latency. 
Any positive experience to share ?
======
ozzmotik
i saw [https://deepl.com](https://deepl.com) mentioned in another comment on
another post. seems pretty nifty, im having a good time just chaining
translations across languages to see how effective it as at maintaining the
original intent and context. im quite happy with it as a toy but i imagine it
could be very useful in other more focused applications

~~~
iracic
Seems promising. Thank you for info.

------
stephenr
I used the Microsoft one for a project, it wasn’t bad, but it had a specific
language bug (I don’t remember what) that meant a common phrase didn’t work
for us, so the project swapped to google translate.

~~~
iracic
Thank you for reply. Did you test some other sites before going to Google
Translate?

~~~
stephenr
Not really. They already had a google cloud account with other services and
were happy to pay the higher costs to solve the issue quickly.

